# Skimmer for Aquaclear filters?



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Do people actually use protein skimmers in freshwater aquaria? Seems like it wouldn't work (foam) unless you had very hard water.

In a ten gallon aquarium an air-stone would be all you would need to agitate the top of the water enough for this film to go into the filter.


----------



## SLOBY (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. What i'm looking for is more like a skimmer cup so I don't have to use an air stone. I would like to leave the lid off of the tank and with an air stone in that small of a tank it splashes out. Something like this perhaps, but the less intrusive the better.

https://www.amazon.com/inTank-AquaClear-Magnetic-Surface-Skimmer/dp/B01M10XQOJ/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

You may have better luck asking on a reef-keeping forum. I dont think many ( if anyone) uses skimmers on their freshwater tanks.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

I think OP is just referring to a surface skimmer (which still aren't popular in non-sump tanks), not a protein skimmer. Too many words in our hobby can mean different things! 

@SLOBY, I'm sure by now someone out there is at least 3D printing these, but in my only trial of using a surface skimmer on a HOB it was too problematic. If the water level dropped, water stopped getting to the filter -and after each top-off the skimmer was so below the surface that it no longer skimmed. I think you'd need to have an auto top off system (or sump) to have something like that be plug and play. The tank fill level has to be very consistent or you'll be constantly adjusting it. It's a long shot, but I have a fish room full of equipment and that skimmer should be in there somewhere. I can't remember the last time I laid eyes on it but if I run across it, I'll mail it to you.


----------



## germanblueramlover (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm pretty sure there's a reef supplier who makes skimmers for AquaClear filters, although I don't know what the smallest they do is. Check out inTank aquatics!


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

That black box type is probably your only option for a small Aquaclear.

Eheim skim 350 is a stand alone skimmer thats really popular, might be too strong for a 10, idk never used it

Seachem Tidal HOB filters have a built in skimmer, might wanna go that route instead of AQ. They only came out last year I think. 

Big fan of surface skimmers. In addition to keeping the surface clear they raise O2 levels. I run them on all my big tanks via SunSun canisters w/built in skimmers. Its the main reason I use SunSuns


----------



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

This is pretty clever: https://oceanboxdesigns.com/product/aquaclear-ac70-surface-skimmer/

Looks pretty simple could probably create your own with a little effort or see if you can find something similar or just buy this one. Probably can go smaller then the AC70 without issue.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

burr740 said:


> Big fan of surface skimmers. In addition to keeping the surface clear they raise O2 levels. I run them on all my big tanks via SunSun canisters w/built in skimmers


Would love to pick your brain about those and how you deal with varying water levels. Also pretty sure I've seen shrimp in your tank photos, so how you keep those out too!


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Blue Ridge Reef said:


> Would love to pick your brain about those and how you deal with varying water levels. Also pretty sure I've seen shrimp in your tank photos, so how you keep those out too!


On the SunSun filters, the skimmer Tees off from the main intake pipe. The skimmer itself has a bigger pipe that slides up and down over a smaller dia pipe. The bigger piece floats so it moves with the water level. The water level doesnt affect it (unless the tank gets several inches low).

Here's a pic. The skimmer assembly is between the bubble counter and the ouflow pipe 










To my knowledge Ive never lost a shrimp in one. It may have happened occasionally but its not really an issue


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

I run those SunSun intake/skimmers and they are fantastic. Keep the surface nice and clear, and rarely if ever have an issue with sucking air (unless I am down on water below the adjustable skimmers bottom).


----------



## TheUnseenHand (May 14, 2017)

One day all freshwater tanks will move to using sumps  You get your surface skim plus all the aeration of the water moving to and from the sump.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

For what it’s worth, on my wife’s 10 gallon aquarium the Aquaclear keeps the water surface clear due the cascading effect of the outflow as it enters the tank, it mixes the organics into the water column which get picked up and filtered by both the HOB and canister
filters.

If you have canisters only, then an Eheim 350 or skimmer arrangement works well. My 55G has an siphon overflow/skimmer sump arrangement which I like, especially for water level control in the tank and for skimming.


----------



## SLOBY (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks all for your ideas! Thanks Burr for the Seachem Tidal HOB suggestion. I might go that route as it looks like take care of my needs. I liked the Aqua clear because I've used them in the past and like the filter compartment. I found several options over the weekend that I'm considering and if anyone has any thoughts they would certainly be welcomed. Again the goal is to have the least amount of equipment in the tanks as possible. I would canister or sump but in this location it's not feasible. Here is some of what I have found below....

https://www.saltwaterfish.com/product-ista-surface-skimmer?gclid=Cj0KCQiA89zvBRDoARIsAOIePbDM3XwZ8GmJZCy9L1V0RTGA6r_NNrU2lDhprpVTwbUS-KEUeydVfG0aArhaEALw_wcB 

https://www.amazon.com/Fluval-A240-Surface-Skimmer/dp/B000256CGY/ref=pd_sbs_199_4/133-6293204-0419603?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B000256CGY&pd_rd_r=20474863-63ff-42eb-8a29-a86041e9b4ed&pd_rd_w=A7Cj6&pd_rd_wg=5Rh9F&pf_rd_p=5873ae95-9063-4a23-9b7e-eafa738c2269&pf_rd_r=MTCG36ZNP0JFMG9D69DY&psc=1&refRID=MTCG36ZNP0JFMG9D69DY

https://www.amazon.com/Odyssea-Clean-100-Aquarium-Internal/dp/B016QWPCAS/ref=pd_sbs_199_1/133-6293204-0419603?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B016QWPCAS&pd_rd_r=20474863-63ff-42eb-8a29-a86041e9b4ed&pd_rd_w=A7Cj6&pd_rd_wg=5Rh9F&pf_rd_p=5873ae95-9063-4a23-9b7e-eafa738c2269&pf_rd_r=MTCG36ZNP0JFMG9D69DY&psc=1&refRID=MTCG36ZNP0JFMG9D69DY

https://www.amazon.com/Marine-Color-Aquarium-Surface-Processor/dp/B07K158749/ref=pd_sbs_199_3/133-6293204-0419603?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B07K158749&pd_rd_r=20474863-63ff-42eb-8a29-a86041e9b4ed&pd_rd_w=A7Cj6&pd_rd_wg=5Rh9F&pf_rd_p=5873ae95-9063-4a23-9b7e-eafa738c2269&pf_rd_r=MTCG36ZNP0JFMG9D69DY&psc=1&refRID=MTCG36ZNP0JFMG9D69DY


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

SLOBY said:


> Thanks all for your ideas! Thanks Burr for the Seachem Tidal HOB suggestion. I might go that route as it looks like take care of my needs. I liked the Aqua clear because I've used them in the past and like the filter compartment. I found several options over the weekend that I'm considering and if anyone has any thoughts they would certainly be welcomed. Again the goal is to have the least amount of equipment in the tanks as possible. I would canister or sump but in this location it's not feasible. Here is some of what I have found below....
> 
> https://www.saltwaterfish.com/product-ista-surface-skimmer?gclid=Cj0KCQiA89zvBRDoARIsAOIePbDM3XwZ8GmJZCy9L1V0RTGA6r_NNrU2lDhprpVTwbUS-KEUeydVfG0aArhaEALw_wcB
> 
> ...


I like the Fluval skimmer design providing it is the appropriate diameter to attach to AquaClear lift tubes.


----------



## stevewb (Nov 10, 2018)

I have one like the last two I got from eBay for like 11 bucks. Works great on my 55. But I was trying to do the same for my 10 gal with AC filter. It has in my opinion far too much flow for my liking in a 10.


----------



## DaveKS (Apr 2, 2019)

More $$$ but looks like typical Tunze well thought out design start to finish. They have a pdf manual on page you can browse through also. Mag mount, high/low water input, adjustable flow, bulk media compartment, even heat module chamber.

https://www.marinedepot.com/tunze-comline-nanofilter-3161


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

I have a pair of those Tunze 3161 units if you have any questions.


----------



## SLOBY (Feb 21, 2017)

Streetwise said:


> I have a pair of those Tunze 3161 units if you have any questions.


That looks interesting. Can you insert a heater into it? If so what size?


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

The rear chamber is about 1.00 inches x 2.25 inches x 5.50 inches before you add the skimmer bits. Each of those adds about 1.00 inches of vertical, and you get two per filter. The caps are optional.

https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0JGrq0zwGRNeUZ

You can also use a Top Fin MF10 foam filter sideways in this unit, shown in a photo. The default foam is small. Both are shown. I should have reversed the lids.

Flow is controlled by the blue circle on the bottom of the powerhead, and you can aim the flow by rotating the powerhead exit. There is another straight flow attachment which I should have shown and may include in another photo. The four small pieces are to connect to the tank-side of the magnet mount system.


----------



## SLOBY (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks for the detailed response Streetwise! That will help me figure it out.


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

No problem. I was too tired to write more, but let me add some notes about how it functions.

The pump sends water out the bottom front of the filter. It pulls water down thru the foam in the front chamber. That water comes up from the back bottom grill of the rear chamber, going over that divider. If the skimmer grills are below the waterline, it will also draw thru those. It is sensitive to both water level and pump output. If the flow is really low, it will not do much skimming. If the flow is really high, and not much of the skimmer is below the waterline, the water level in the front chamber can go all the way down to the foam and even pull air from above and blast bubbles into the tank, so you need to tune the flow and the water level in tandem, and you will have to keep topping off your tank to keep it consistent.

I run mine with no lids so I can see down in them, but you can use one or both halves of that lid system if you like. When I had them in my main tank, I used the back chambers to hold my Apex probes. Occasionally a shrimp would get in, but it would just hang out on the foam, since there was no way for it to get chewed up by the impeller. I even considered using my Apex to put it on a timer to provide some escape time during the day.

You can install the skimmer parts in either orientation, and they will stack either way, so you have several choices there for where you want the water to come in. When you want to rinse the foam, you can just grab it with your fingers or tongs, without removing the filter

Cheers


----------

